
Apple in Violation of Their Own License? - taf2
https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399584
======
nabla9
No. Apple is not bound by their own license.

~~~
Jyaif
If I release a GPL project, everybody that wants to commercialize something
based on it needs to make it open source... except me? What happens if a 3rd
party contributes to the project? Can I still commercialize closed-source
versions of my project?

~~~
Mononokay
In any case, Apple doesn't allow outside contributors, which means they're
fine.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
But isn't Darwin based on an open source BSD kernel?

~~~
UncleEntity
BSD license doesn't require you to release your code changes.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Huh. I'm somewhat surprised Apple releases the source code at all, in that
case. It's not required, and they don't accept outside contributions, so what
is the benefit?

~~~
stuaxo
A great benefit of upstreaming code is that it becomes someone else's problem
to maintain it.

